# What internet radio stations do you listen to?



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

There are a few good internet radio stations I listen to mostly AVRO De Klassieken, I believe it to be computer generated random list so there's no dj's but they can also be randomly repetitive the other is Radio swiss classic (in French) they have dj's but french is so soothing its not as bothersome . Any other good ones out there?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I was into Radio Darvish for a while, but it's been a few years since I last tuned in. They play Persian 'Classical' music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

WQXR is my favorite.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Q2 Music, WQXR's new-music station.


----------

